# SEGRS and HAGRS clinic suggestions



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I have begun working on the clinic list for the Southeast Garden Railroad Show In Dalton and the Heart of America Garden Railroad Show in Kansas City. It dawned on me that there are so many topics that have an interest to us. So I thought I would ask the many people on this site.

What types of clinics would you like to attend?
Not just this show but any show you would attend

Was there a clinic in the past that you attended at a show or convention that you think would be great to repeat?

Let me know and I will see what I can do .

David Roberts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Clinic??? Whats a clinic???? 
I'd like to see Burl Rice come to the HAGRS show and do a castings clinic... Of course by then I may have learned some,, just a little. 

2nd choice
David Roberts do a clinic on , Keeping your personal railroad running.

3rd
See Bubba teach on ,,the dynamics of keeping a club going.

4th
Shad What NOT to do with your web site.

5th
Dwight
How to stay brown year round.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I like would like to see clinics on switching to battery and how to keep things working. All of the ideas Mr. Cozad came up with are great. I just like learning and seeing what other folks do on their RRs. I do plan to be in GA.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

One area that needs more attention is the "garden" part of the GRS! There needs to be clinics on vegetation types, care and maintenance, problems and solutions. This is one my wife said was badly needed!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
don't call me Mr,,,its Marty.. 
Steve 
true but when there has been , very few attented. not sure what the answer is. 

Some of mine was joking...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club provided a booth with very knowledgeable folks providing info on garden plants and such at the last SELSTS . This would be an Ideal clinic topic to pursue. I also think that a clinic about converting to DCC and the installation procedures would be great also. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I'm going to agree with my wife that more needs to be done with the garden aspect. Whether it's horticultural or design based, if it is properly advertised and promoted there _should_ be good attendance. 
On a related note, designing a garden railroad is always a great topic! Going through the pitfalls and problems that others have had and discussing their solutions can make for a fascinating clinic!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see more than one clinic area. One area could be used for more in depth clinics that might last a couple hours, while the regular hour clinics could meet in the other location.

Another suggestion is not to have the clinics back to back. That is, the one hour clinics start at 9:00, 10:30, 12:00, 1:30, 3:00, etc. That allows the presenter some cleanup time, the next presenter some setup time, and the attendees some potty time.

Topics could include trestles, especially working with curves and grades.
Also, water features, bridges and tunnels, faux large rocks from concrete over forms.

From some discussions I have heard, a very basic electronics clinic might be nice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done two part clinics to get it all in. but many foilks are lucky to sit more than 1 hour. 

Steve 
I have thought many times about writing a "design clinic" But I have no idea how to. I just build them. Untill I see somebodies place to build it, its hard to help them.


----------

